# Fantasy of Flight-FL



## comiso90 (Jun 13, 2009)

I've been to tons of museums in several countries but this weekend was special. I went to the "Fantasy of Flight" between Tampa and Orlando, Florida. Honestly, I expected no more than an opportunity to put a few more notches in my list of tangible close encounters.

My primary goal was to see a B26 (only one in flying condition) and their Sunderland (even though it's a civilian version). 

Ha! It's not often that I have an experience that not just exceeds my expectations but rips them to shreds and leaves me with goose bumps and a honest grin on my mug.

Meet your new best friend, Kermit Weeks. He's a champion aerobatic pilot, aeronautical engineer, *imagineer*, businessman, and all around great guy with the enthusiasm of a 10 year old with the aviation bug.

Fantasy of Flight, World's Greatest Aircraft Collection

Kermit's Blog

.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 13, 2009)

Some of the nuggets:


There is a complete Lancaster in a series of crates waiting to be assembled.
There is a B-24 in flying condition
The sweetest P-51 I've seen... razorback -- rare!
Two seat P-40
Only B26 ready to fly
JU-52 waiting to be assembled
Gloster Meteor Waiting to be assembled
Over 2 dozen Pratt and Whitney 2800 engines - NEW
Dozens of Allison engines
Lots of new vintage props in crates... for P-38, etc


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 13, 2009)

Cool beyond words... why did the rockets cantilever inward? seems like they should be fixed for a straight back blast?


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 13, 2009)

Is this what James Garner "stole" in the Great Escape?


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 13, 2009)

!


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 13, 2009)

8)


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## comiso90 (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## comiso90 (Jun 13, 2009)

One of the coolest parts about the day is that Kermit flew a Strorch!
He gave an explanation of the aircraft before he jumped in to fly..

I didnt realize that the Storch a movable leading edge on the wing that focused and accelerated the airflow to achieve astoundingly low flight speeds.

Massively cool!

.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 13, 2009)

Ramjet helicopter!

sounded good on paper!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 13, 2009)

Holy sh!t, man!

You hit the mother-lode of coolness!

I can't beleive the diversity of machines (and parts) there...that's gonna have to go on the list of "places I must see"!

Thanks for posting the photos!


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 13, 2009)

The truly astounding thing is the Sea-Land containers with warbirds waiting to be built in the back lot!

We all need to be thankful for the dude in charge... I know if I had the resources... i'd do the same!

It's 1.5 hours from my home... come visit bro.

Museums, fishing...

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2009)

God I would have died and gone to heaven! They really have a Lancaster awaiting assembly???


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 14, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> The truly astounding thing is the Sea-Land containers with warbirds waiting to be built in the back lot!
> 
> We all need to be thankful for the dude in charge... I know if I had the resources... i'd do the same!
> 
> ...


Wouldn't that be a dream job, working for that museum?

When I get a chance to get out to Florida, I'll definately hit ya' up on the offer!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 14, 2009)

Awsome shots there many thanks!!!!


----------



## ontos (Jun 14, 2009)

Great shots mate, is that "Apache Princess" talking on her cell phone  I have to get to Florida. You must have to make several trips to get all the pictures you want.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2009)

Lovely stuff comiso. That is a beautiful P-51. Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice pics comiso. Got there myself a few years ago. Going to FL next week on Vacation. Just might have to get back to the FOF again.

TO


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 15, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Lovely stuff comiso. That is a beautiful P-51. Thanks for sharing those.



Thanks... according to the museum.. that is one of four P-51Cs on the planet and the only one flying..

super clean...

.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 15, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> Nice pics comiso. Got there myself a few years ago. Going to FL next week on Vacation. Just might have to get back to the FOF again.
> 
> TO



Damn TO... if knew you were coming, i would have went week later...
I was impressed that they fly one warbird almost every day. They flew an original Storch when i was there..

I think next weekend is free admission and "Open Cockpit Days".

bring lots of sunscreen... it was nasty hot!

.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 15, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> Damn TO... if knew you were coming, i would have went week later...
> I was impressed that they fly one warbird almost every day. They flew an original Storch when i was there..
> 
> I think next weekend is free admission and "Open Cockpit Days".
> ...



Yeah, we're going to Disney World/Universal (our 10th time), guess we're "double aces". On the "chill" day when they all hang by the pool, I'll hopefully get a chance to go back to FOF. 

Like that fact that they fly a warbird most days.

We leave in five days, can't wait!

TO


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 15, 2009)

There is another aviation museum 20 min west of FOF... much smaller but they had some significant pieces.. I'll post those photos tonight.

.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 17, 2009)

So...youd be the guy walking around with a huge grin while taking those great shots ?. Thanks for posting them, its definitley a museum on my list of ones visit. I could spend all day just looking at those racks of engines and dreaming (how to put one in my pocket without anyone noticing !)


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 17, 2009)

Geedee said:


> So...youd be the guy walking around with a huge grin while taking those great shots ?. Thanks for posting them, its definitley a museum on my list of ones visit. I could spend all day just looking at those racks of engines and dreaming (how to put one in my pocket without anyone noticing !)



They had a lot of R-2800's and Allisons.. I didnt see many Merlins-- only 2.

fascinating.

I hope i get to see their Meteor and Lancaster when they're assembled.


.


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 24, 2009)

going back here tomorrow!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 24, 2009)

It would be a shame to see this collection broken up when he passes on. More pictures of the Dragon please!


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 24, 2009)

Capt. Vick said:


> It would be a shame to see this collection broken up when he passes on. More pictures of the Dragon please!




The Dragon, like much of the collection, is disassembled in a warehouse filled with drums and pallets. If you have a specific part of the plane, I'd be happy to try but its like being in grandpas workshop... hard to get around. We're lucky the storage aircraft are even mentioned... the regular displays are immaculate, beautiful and ready to fly! 


.


----------

